# Muzzy or grimreapers



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Reapers :darkbeer:


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I take it you have some kills with gr?


----------



## steve1983 (Mar 10, 2009)

go with the grim reapers!!!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Reapers. I got my hands on some today and I am very inpressed these seem like some tough broadheads. I may get bashed for this but Muzzy's quality seems to have dropped in the past few years that is just my opinion.


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

i havent noticed any drop in quality of muzzys. i think that no doubt the muzzys are the "safe" option. i say this because me my dad and brother all use muzzys and if we hit a deer solid it dies. "top of the line" gear is not what kills deer or anything else your hunting its about what you feel comfortable with and what you can shoot well. overall my vote...muzzy


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Neither!!!*

Reapers have a tendency to break and are cheaply made in my oppinion. Muzzys are nice and very great price u can get 6 of them for less than what im going to suggest...Rage Expandables I personaly use the 2 blades and love them like nothing ive ever seen or used. Like I said if your gun hoe on these 2 choices only then muzzys but if u r lookin still check out rage and if You are worried bout shootin a huge expandable check out there new 2 Bl needin only 40FP of KE to work properly... not tryin to offend u just not sure wat ur shootin or at what weight.

Good luck and God Bless


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd go with the Muzzy's. Too many bad stories about reapers. I use the standard muzzy 3 blade and MX 3's both have done well for me. I also shoot Cabela's FX3 which is a clone of the 3 blade muzzy. I've tried a bunch of other heads but keep coming back to the muzzy's because they work.


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had trouble in the past with Muzzy's planing on 2 different bows, & they both shoot bullet holes through paper. I use the Reapers for deer & turkey. They work well for me.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

Reapers, without a doubt.


----------



## rugertattoo (Feb 22, 2009)

reapers .entery hole looked like exit hole from a slug. dropped in its tracks. never used muzzys. i used splitfire 2 blades before.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Neither,go get some slick tricks!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

never shot the reapers but i never really liked muzzy. hate how they fly and they just dont look that good to me. my uncle loves his though and got a doe with them this year.

i would get reapers.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Neither,go get some slick tricks! They are durable and shoot like a field tip.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have shot most broadheads and the Reapers are my broadhead of choice. I have never had an issue, they are super tough, fly like darts, and kill like there is no tomorrow. Awesome head. Muzzy makes a solid head but the blades are super flimsy and don't stay ver sharp. Look at some of the independent broadhead tests or some of the tests that grim reaper has done on their own and the reaper is always near the top of the list.


----------



## slayerrd (Feb 15, 2009)

Go with the reapers. I've shot both and the reapers out perfrom the muzzys hands down. I prefer the bigger cutting diameter. If I hit a deer or turkey with a reaper they bleed alot and you'll find them quick.


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Go with the GrimReapers. I've been shooting them for years. Never had a problem with them breaking.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*Easy Choice*

Between the 2, I would use the Reapers. 

Have you tried the G5 Strykers? They fly extremely well for a fixed head, and their blades are as sharp and solid as any on the market. The one piece ferrel is rock solid. I have blasted thru 2 big bucks' shoulder why hunting in IL. They never made it out of sight.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys i think i am gonna go with the reapers and keep my thunderheads around for a back up plan


----------



## Nefarious12 (Mar 27, 2009)

either or... make the shot it won't matter.. muzzy is my fav. fix and grim is my fav expand


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

I have shot and killed with them both but which one is better hmm? the only bad thing I can say is if you shoot reapers with FMJs make sure you get the broadhead adapter ring because you will mushroom the tip of your 12 dollar arrow. they both fly great and make real nice blood trails


----------



## young gun70 (Mar 6, 2009)

*broadheads*

They are both great broadheads but I prefer the muzzy MX3. I'd rather not have 2 worry abt a kick on an angled shot. They both leave great blood trails also. Killed 3 deer and a bear with the MX3s and none went past fifty yards


----------



## Greenleafpro (Feb 18, 2009)

Just shot the MX-4 and they are sweet. Flew striaght and true.Never had a problem with muzzy just wash them off and use them again.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Grim Reapers!!!!*

Grim Reapers fly and pentrate awesome, but who am I to say try both!!!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Both are great heads and I have numerous kills with each. If I had a once-in-a-lifetime chance at a trophy animal, I'd feel confident with either :thumbs_up


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Muzzy! Hands down. I have shot over 50 animals of all different sizes with a 100 gr. 4 blade and never had a falure or disapointment. I have seen grim reapers come apart when other guys were shooting them. I shoot them out to 60 yards through a mathews black max 2, so you know they shoot good.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

PAkilla86 said:


> Reapers have a tendency to break and are cheaply made in my oppinion. Muzzys are nice and very great price u can get 6 of them for less than what im going to suggest...Rage Expandables I personaly use the 2 blades and love them like nothing ive ever seen or used. Like I said if your gun hoe on these 2 choices only then muzzys but if u r lookin still check out rage and if You are worried bout shootin a huge expandable check out there new 2 Bl needin only 40FP of KE to work properly... not tryin to offend u just not sure wat ur shootin or at what weight.
> 
> Good luck and God Bless



I don't know what Grim Reapers your talking about. They are by far the strongest mech on the market. At least Grim Reapers fly like your field points. It's a known fact that alot of guys just can't get muzzys to fly right.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

I switched over to muzzy because of great flight that ic ouldnt get from any other broadhead, Its clean and there tuff! went through two hog shoulders and only one blade really needed replacing of course I replaced them all and ferule looks like new!


----------

